

A game to help you achieve business goals - hellyeahdude
http://themindsetgame.com
Refreshing to see others attempting to help the public achieve their goals. You have to give props to people looking to help you. This is like personal business coaching, but for free! Awesome!
======
pongle
The author sets self-improvement tasks, which are worth points. Keep track of
your score with the provided scorecard.

I like the site design, a pity the scorecard didn't benefit from the same
style.

The goal of the site is to change your mindset towards a more positive and
forward-looking one.

~~~
hellyeahdude
Yeah I think it's all in the works. But I really love the idea, it's really
refreshing to see people out to help others. To me it's almost like personal
business consulting, but free. Just multiple helpful tips to achieving your
goals.

